# Goat Tuff CLAW Bow Carrier



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Whether you are on the range or in the field, you always seem to be trying to balance or carry too many things and this is where the exciting new CLAW Bow Carrier from Goat Tuff Products comes in. This unique, easy to use product secures your bow on your belt where it is out of the way and lets you keep both hands free while walking, climbing, bending, turning, sitting and any other motion you need to do. 










The most comfortable, easiest to use, most secure Bow Carrier made today. The ‘CLAW’ is worn on your belt where you simply insert the bow handle and rotate into the capture position leaving your hands free. You can walk, climb, twist, step over obstacles and even sit and the ‘CLAW’ will always hold your bow steady, with out tipping, right where you need it.
Allows Hands Free
Belt Mounted
Keeps Bow Handy, Secure
Allows Walking, Climbing, Sitting, Bending
Rubber Coated Hooks Protect Bow Finish
Fits Most Bows
Steel With Tough Powder Coat Finish
Avail. In Right & Left Hand
Pat. Pending
Made in USA


http://www.goattuffproducts.com/index.php?op=16


----------



## Sporting1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you show a picture with your Bow Carrier in use? I would like to see how the bow sits in it.

Thanks


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

I like!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

looks as though you cant use much stabilizer length on the bow, or wieght... only possible issue i see.


----------



## l3rian (Mar 11, 2011)

Sporting1 said:


> Can you show a picture with your Bow Carrier in use? I would like to see how the bow sits in it.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.goattuffproducts.com/index.php?op=16


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

that looks like it would be nicer for 3d then the sling im using. might have to order one to try


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks like a nice idea. I may have to pick one up to try.


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like a nice product. I think I would have an issue with my jacket interfering (covering it up). 

I currently use this: http://www.miginnovations.com/our_product.html

Silent
Fits all bows
Adjustable length to use any stabilizer/quiver/etc.
Comfortable
Fits in pocket when not in use
Made in USA (WI)
$20


----------

